# Pedophile Protection Act



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Next on Senate agenda? 'Pedophile Protection Act'
'Hate crimes' law definitions would protect 547 sex 'philias'
Posted: May 04, 2009
9:08 pm Eastern

By Bob Unruh
© 2009 WorldNetDaily 




The leader of a pro-family organization says families across the nation need to contact their U.S. senators now to try to derail a legislative plan that *already has passed the U.S. House* and is being awaited by President Obama - after *a Democrat confirmed it would protect "all 547 forms of sexual deviancy or 'paraphilias' listed by the American Psychiatric Association.*" 
WND columnist Janet Porter, who also heads the Faith2Action Christian ministry, today cited S. 909, dubbed the "Pedophile Protection Act," as an extreme danger to America. 
As H.R. 1913, the House version of the Local Law Enforcement Hate Crimes Prevention Act bill, the plan was adopted on a 249-175 vote, but not before several amendments were proposed by Republicans trying to mitigate the impact of the law. 








Democratic Sens. *Edward Kennedy* and *Patrick Leahy* immediately introduced a matching plan in the U.S. Senate, and activists say a vote in committee could come as early as tomorrow. 
http://shop.wnd.com/store/item.asp?ITEM_ID=2835The proposal, *also called the Matthew Shepard Hate Crimes Prevention Act* after a Wyoming homosexual who was killed in a horrific robbery and beating in 1998, *creates a special class for homosexuals* and others with *alternative sexual lifestyles* and provides them protections against so-called "hate." 
It *specifically denies* such protections to other targeted classes of citizens such as pastors, Christians, missionaries, veterans and the elderly.

1602841831

Wrote Porter, "*I've written extensively about how this bill would criminalize Christianity and turn those who disagree with the homosexual agenda into felons, but criminalizing Christianity is just the beginning of what this bill would do. It would also elevate pedophiles as a special protected class - since the term 'sexual orientation' which has been added to the 'hate crimes' legislation includes them in the American Psychiatric Association's definition of various 'sexual orientations*." 
Porter cited the *amendment* offering from Rep. Steve King, R-Iowa, in committee that was very simple: 
The term sexual orientation as used in this act or any amendments to this act does not include pedophilia.​ But *majority Democrats refused to accept it*. 
Rep. Louis Gohmert, R-Texas, then explained what it means, Porter wrote. 
There are only 242 crimes where there is actually some - truly - an assault, and we just rejected an amendment to including pedophilia from being a part of this protected class. Do you realize what that means?

If a mother hears that their child has been raped and she slaps the assailant with her purse, she is now gone after as a hate criminal because this is a protected class. There are other protected classes in here. I mean simple exhibitionism. I have female friends who have told me over the years that some guy flashed them, and their immediate reaction was to hit them with their purse. Well now, he's committed a misdemeanor, she has committed a federal hate crime because the exhibitionism is protected under sexual orientation.

I know my friend said that we have a definition in the law, but there is nothing in this bill that references the definitions in the Hate Crimes Statistical Act&#8230;it's not there. We asked that it be added so we could get a specific definition. It is not there.

And having reviewed cases as an appellate judge, I know that when the legislature has the chance to include a definition and refuses, then what we look at is the plain meaning of those words. The plain meaning of sexual orientation is anything to which someone is orientated. That could include *exhibitionism*, it could include *necrophilia* (sexual arousal/activity with a corpse) &#8230; it could include *Urophilia* (sexual arousal associated with urine), *voyeurism*. You see someone spying on you changing clothes and you hit them, they've committed a misdemeanor, you've committed a federal felony under this bill. It is so wrong.​ King, Porter wrote, also told the full U.S. House that the APA has a list of *547 different "paraphilias*" that would be *protected* by members of Congress under the "hate crimes" bill. 
Rep. Alcee Hastings, D-Fla., a "hate crimes" supporter, agreed, saying: 
This bill addresses our resolve to end violence based on prejudice and to guarantee that all Americans regardless of race, color, religion, national origin, gender, sexual orientation, gender identity, or disability *or all of these 'Philias' and fetishes and 'ism's'* that were put forward need not live in fear because of who they are. I urge my colleagues to vote in favor of this rule&#8230;"​ Porter said families, parents, Americans, anyone interested in the future of the nation, need to contact their members in the Senate and demand hearings, then *demand a filibuster*. 
"*Pushing away an unwelcome advance of a homosexual, transgendered, cross-dresser or exhibitionist could make you a felon under this law. *Speaking out against the homosexual agenda could also make you a felon if you are said to influence someone who pushes away that unwelcome advance. And* pedophiles and other sexual deviants would enjoy an elevated level of protection while children, seniors, veterans, and churches would not*," Porter said. 
The "hate crimes" proposal not only sets up criminal charges against those whose actions or words offend homosexuals but also provides money "to improve the education and training of local officials to identify, investigate, prosecute and _prevent _hate crimes." 
*President Obama*, supported strongly during his campaign by homosexual advocates, appears ready to respond to their desires. 
"*I urge members on both sides of the aisle to act on this important civil rights issue by passing this legislation to protect all of our citizens from violent acts of intolerance*," he said. 
Gary Cass of the Christian Anti-Defamation Commission said the Senate proposal could be voted on in committee as early as tomorrow. 
"You must call the Senate today and demand that they hold hearings on this bill," he wrote. "It is one of the most radical pieces of legislation to ever make its way to the Senate. If passed,* it will lay the groundwork for restricting religious liberty and freedom of speech as it has in Canada and Europe.*" 
Similar state laws have resulted in persecution for Christians. *In Philadelphia several years ago, a 73-year-old grandmother was jailed for trying to share Christian tracts with people at a homosexual festival*. 
Rep. Virginia Foxx, R-N.C., said H.R. 1913 will create "thought crimes," and U.S. Rep. Trent Franks, R-Ariz., said *it will end equality in the U.S*. 
Gohmert warned the law will be used against pastors - or anyone else - who speaks against homosexuality or other alternative sexual lifestyle choices. He said it provides that anyone who through speech "induces" commission of a violent hate crime "will be tried as a principal" alongside the active offender. 
Critics say that would allow for prosecutions against pastors who preach a biblical ban on homosexuality if someone who hears such a message later is accused of any crime. 
Andrea Lafferty, executive director of the Traditional Values Coalition, said, "*A pastor's sermon could be considered 'hate speech' under this legislation if heard by an individual who then acts aggressively against persons based on 'sexual orientation*.' The pastor could be prosecuted for 'conspiracy to commit a hate crime'" she said. 
The bill previously failed when President Bush determined it was unnecessary - the crimes banned in the legislation already are addressed by other laws - and it probably is unconstitutional. 
"The federal hate crimes bill is bad news for everyone," said Brad Dacus of Pacific Justice Institute, who testified in Congress against the bill two years ago. 
Matt Barber of Liberty Counsel has spoken out against H.R. 1913 a number of times. 
"As has proved to be true in both Europe and Canada, this Orwellian piece of legislation is the direct precursor to freedom killing and speech chilling 'hate speech' laws. *It represents a thinly veiled effort to ultimately silence - under penalty of law - morally, medically and biblically based opposition to the homosexual lifestyle*," he said.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Double plus ungood.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Im sure glad theres nothing important going on like a shitty economy, war, or illegal immigrant invasion.....so that they can dedicate thier time to important policy decisions like this.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

"Democratic Sens. *Edward Kennedy"

THERE'S YOUR ANSWER about why they cannot devote their time to more worthy causes. This boob finds a stupid train and hops on it every chance he gets, tumor or not.
*


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

America: R.I.P

She was a great country. She had a short life.


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

I love WorldNut Daily. These days I only rely on their site, Michael Savage and Rush to form my opinions.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Im sure glad theres nothing important going on like a shitty economy, war, or illegal immigrant invasion.....so that they can dedicate thier time to important policy decisions like this.


It's all about VOTERS. The Gay Rights groups have LOUD VOICES and are constantly pleading their case. If you go against them they will be all over you like flies on sh^t...........


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

cpd4720 said:


> I love WorldNut Daily. These days I only rely on their site, Michael Savage and Rush to form my opinions.


I ALREADY have my opinions and my beliefs, they come from being raised correctly, my observations and life experiences so I dont rely on anyone place or media to form my opinion.I read everything I can get my hands on, you have to know the opposing side to fight it.
"Worldnut daily"...are you trying to start shit?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Pedophile Protection Act?










There! Since there's no cure, this will protect you from yourself. That's as humane as I can get on this subject as the deserving punishment would be much more horrific than ass glue.


----------

